# Official 2010 Toy Run Pictures Thread



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

First off what a great turnout and event. I had a great time again! Thanks to all the people behind putting this great cause together! We had a great time, all the boat looked great at the parade. And all I can say is "Team Marsh"
Those guys went above and beyond to put on an awesome show! You guys are rockstars!:brew2:

Big thank you Jerry and Bill for all yalls hard work. And congrats Bill on your new second offshore boat

Cant wait till next year! Thank you to all my friends who donated, you all made a big difference for a lot of needy kids this year for Christmas!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a lot


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

some more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Even Hotrod Jr was helping unload the toys!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MY daughter was also helping Ms Hotrose


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*toy run*

All of yall done good-will be in next years run. (got motor issue still not fixed)


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

*Toy Run 2010*

What a great weekend! The "At Last" crew enjoyed seeing old friends and making new ones. We feel very fortunate to have shared part of the holiday season with all of you and we look forward to doing it again next year!

To the organizers...y'all are the ROCK STARS!! You put on a fantastic event and made it look easy. Bless you and bless all the children whose season will be sweetened by the generosity of our 2cool family.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

more2

Scott and Wally's Boats lit up, Me and Jimmy/Hog cold, me and Jr, me and Mrs Hotrod


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

more 3


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bay was rough today blowing 20+knots, we went out running the intercoastal on the map screen and we roll up on Jerry/Slightly Dangerous ran aground. Buzzard Bill assisting in the Panga gets stuck also. Great team work by those involved. I hit the sandbar but was able to barely squeak thru. 

Whoever got in the water to run ropes was in it for aa long time, hats off to that guy. I know it was very cold!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Me and the Mrs, 
Jimmy/Hog and his queen, 
Jimmys wife Susan in there somewhere, lol.
Hotrod Jr driving the boat in the parade


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

What an awesome turnout this year! Keith and I really enjoyed ourselves. The ultra low tide gave us problems coming and going, but we made it. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

More


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

We picked up the captain and crew of Whole Lotta Love after they ran into some mechanical difficulties. Some of you may recognize the guy in the last picture. Hopefully we'll have some video of Mr. Roboto to post later.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Man yall rocked out! I'll get me some of that next year.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Sure wish I could have been there...Next year for sure Ill be up to it...Might have to ride with someone else though...Looks like the panga might be too slow for that ride...Yall done good..


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The guy in the "COLD" water was me! Oh well...it has been over 40 years since I last ran aground on a sand bar.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> The guy in the "COLD" water was me! Oh well...it has been over 40 years since I last ran aground on a sand bar.


Wow, I cant imagine how cold your were. I was following that same route on my map screen when I came up on yall. I barely made it. Glad yall were all ok and no one hurt. Great team work by you guys:brew2:


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice job gang, wish we could have been there. Looks like alot of fun again


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

One of Santa's Elves










My first Toy Run to go on.... It wont be my last..

Dear Santa,

I wish it could be figured out how we could stay 2 nights to have more time to visit and get to know every one.. One short afternoon and late evening is simply not enough.. ​
 I have a suggestion for next year.... We all have a T-shirt with our 2cool handel/name on the back so we will know who each of us are and not have to guess...  :dance: 
And have a good ole fashion fish or chicken fry... :goldfish:

I truly can say, despite the cold and wind, my wife and I had a great weekend.. it was fun, lots of visitin, lots of smiles, lots of warm kind hearts who care about unfortunate youngster and besides that We needed it to get away from the stress of the times. I know I did 

*If you dont remember a single thing from this post, please remember this...*
*WRITE IT DOWN ON YOUR CALENDAR AND RESERVE THE FIRST WEEKEND OF DECEMBER TO DO THIS NEXT YEAR.. * if not, your missing a enjoyable outing.. How can you not like smilin' at danc'n bears like this--










Here's the link to my facebook with over 100 photos...

Or families enjoying life such as Shredded Evidence far left, Gas Can far right, "At Last" crew in the middle









Or gettin to drive thru the Matagorda Locks with a whole bunch of fellow friends









Or see'n what a little ask'n of friends at work, on your facebook or your email list can come up with... Heck, ya might just fill up the boat










and for you night timers

You might even get to see how to catch a sword "Christmas Style"







​


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*More Toy Run Pics*

This was for the first year doing the toy run and we had a blast. Thanks to the organizers for a job well done. Thanks for the ext. cord loaner. We decided note to cross Matagorda on the way back due to the winds (kids in boat) but is was a blast still the same.

Thanks Janelle and her husband for the ride back to freeport so we coould get the trailer!!!

We will be back next year for sure!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

more pics.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

and more.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are a few. That Venture 39 is a SWEEEEEET ride.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

few more


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Few more


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

And finally the boat we decorated. "Clark.... the lights aren't blinking....."


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BTW... It awesome to meet everyone. What a great group of people!!!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*More Pics*

a few more


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I think I managed to escape the cameras this year, I'll post up my dad's pics when I get them..

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

All in a days work at the 2010 Toy Run and tractor, err, boat pull.

a


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thanks Team Marsh*

Team Marsh pulls another "W" out of the hat and won a parade prize (Best Overall)for their second consecutive year! They also donated a very cool "Poker Run" trophy, made by Brett, which was awarded to the winner of the poker run, Mr. Bob Rouse. Bob very generously donated his winnings back to the Toy Run. Thanks Bob, and thank you Brett & Amy Nicholas and Team Marsh for their wonderful enthusiasm and generosity.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Merry Christmas!!!!*

More pics!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*more*

more


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*more toy run*

more toy run


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Toy Run 1*

Toy Run 1


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Toy Run 2*

Toy Run 2


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Toy Run 3*

Toy Run 3


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics Jason. You had some very nice decorations for the boat!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Joey. You have a nice ride and it doesnt seem to draft much, lol. Sorry Jerry!

If someone has a picture of "Just One More" I would like to see it! The boat with the 13' tree and dolphin and sleigh. Thanks



Hotrod said:


> Great pics Jason. You had some very nice decorations for the boat!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Captfry said:


> Thanks, Joey. You have a nice ride and it doesnt seem to draft much, lol. Sorry Jerry!


Lol, you were right behind me. I think I told Jimmy, "What are they doing? Wow, look at that breakwater, Jimmy said look at that water churning or something. Saw Jerrys motors up and realized at the last second what was going on" We were scooting along pretty good about 30mph. We were following Garmins map of the intercoastal. We rubbed pretty good but trimmed the motors up quick and made it barely.

I heard somebody say there is a new route, guess its way north.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Yea, I was following you due to me popping my FF and GPS hooking up a battery backwards after getting to ramp Sat and port motor had no power. We saw the breakwater as well and i backed off then saw Jerry as well. I tried and tried to get the attention of the bay boat to take me over there. I was in full waders. by the time i got on the small boat and was in route to Jerry, Bill was pulling him off. Just glad Jerry had a change of clothes onboard.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Captfry said:


> Yea, I was following you due to me popping my FF and GPS hooking up a battery backwards after getting to ramp Sat and port motor had no power. We saw the breakwater as well and i backed off then saw Jerry as well. I tried and tried to get the attention of the bay boat to take me over there. I was in full waders. by the time i got on the small boat and was in route to Jerry, Bill was pulling him off. Just glad Jerry had a change of clothes onboard.


I was the Captain of that bay boat. We actually saw you had waders at Clarks and we realized out there to come get you way before you had called us over there. Plus, I was super busy running lines to get them pulled out. Luckily my boat had no problem running over that sand bar, yet get close to the beached boats either.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

I know you were busy and you did a great job in helping. I was in the bottom of my own boat swaping batteries once again. To my 3rd and last battery. Those Christmas lights did a number on my older batteries. Once i was finished and made sure my boat was good to leave I called you over with horn. While i was working, others on board were trying to wave you over. Thanks for being there in you skinny water boat or we could of had two or three big boats sitting on the bar.



Blue Fury said:


> I was the Captain of that bay boat. We actually saw you had waders at Clarks and we realized out there to come get you way before you had called us over there. Plus, I was super busy running lines to get them pulled out. Luckily my boat had no problem running over that sand bar, yet get close to the beached boats either.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Im just glad I could of helped. Its all for the kids, ya know. I had 2 spare blue top Optimas on board fully charged, you should of asked :slimer: lol. I know your probably thinking who carries 2 spare batteries, but they were for my trolling motor.

Oh and thanks also for making me a path getting into the bay... I think your wife saw my propeller a few times.... HAHA. good times, cant wait for next year.



Captfry said:


> I know you were busy and you did a great job in helping. I was in the bottom of my own boat swaping batteries once again. To my 3rd and last battery. Those Christmas lights did a number on my older batteries. Once i was finished and made sure my boat was good to leave I called you over with horn. While i was working, others on board were trying to wave you over. Thanks for being there in you skinny water boat or we could of had two or three big boats sitting on the bar.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I did not have a change of clothes onboard. By the time we got to BBT I was pretty miserable.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I did not have a change of clothes onboard. By the time we got to BBT I was pretty miserable.


I got on the radio and between me and Jimmy we had extra clothes, but no response. You musta been in the water.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Everyone looked like a bunch of lost puppy dogs trying to figure out which way to go after getting stuck. :slimer: I kept thinking all you guys can figure out how to go a hundred miles offshore, but can't figure out how to get back the way you came. Ha,ha... I kept asking my husband- well didn't you mark the route the first time when you came across? It was definately an adventure Glad no damage was done to anyone. 

With that being said, we had a blast!! Can't wait for next year! I like the idea of everyone wearing a "2cool handle name tag" We stayed at Poco Loco Lodge. WOW, I really loved that place. They even gave you mini corona's to drink!:cheers: The only thing that would make it better, would be a boat slip in front on the water. Our Angel Janelle hauled us back and forth. She was awesome!! Jerry might need to add POC "Boat Race" to the title.LOL I felt like we traveled full speed the entire time. It was fun, and it didn't seem like it took very long to get there. 80 miles is easy when you arn't being beaten up by the waves. Most of my pictures turned out great except for the ones at night of the boat parade, so I won't bother with those. Thanks to Jerry and all the Helpers for putting such a great weekend together!!! It really made us feel good to do our little part.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

I had to post these pics of the guys in the Pathfinder from Friendswood. Whew Hoo what a ride! They looked wet and miserable on the ride home!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

wow...that does not look fun, well for the first 5 minutes it might be


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I figured out the trick..

We lost our GPS as soon as we hit the bay Saturday and I was way behind the group with Chico. We followed the markers, I commented a few times that they had replaced some of the missing markers. Turns out it was a slightly different channel than the old one and marked pretty well, with the sun in your eyes and no GPS it was a little challenging..

a


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Here you go. I'm waiting on pictures from my crew's cameras as I was mainly taking video. I didn't get many still pics and the ones I got aren't that great.

I'll post other pics as I get them.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

CFK, thanks a bunch!!! look forward to seeing you next year! Jason


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thank You*



Blue Fury said:


> Im just glad I could of helped. Its all for the kids, ya know. I had 2 spare blue top Optimas on board fully charged, you should of asked :slimer: lol. I know your probably thinking who carries 2 spare batteries, but they were for my trolling motor.
> 
> Oh and thanks also for making me a path getting into the bay... I think your wife saw my propeller a few times.... HAHA. good times, cant wait for next year.


Blue Fury - I never got to say "thank you" for ferrying that rope back and forth to Jerry and to me. And thank you to Chico in the Proline for pulling us off of the sand so we could in-turn pull Jerry off the sand. You guys did a great job and we really appreciate it.

Bill


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Some others


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Somebody wet the bed!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the all kind comments, we are still waiting on our pics. This year was a BLAST!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Toy Run Door Prizes*

We did not do the door prize awards this year due to Kyle not being able to bring the items. We have some serious prizes that were donated to the cause and we will be conducting the drawings and announcing the winners online.

If you were in the Poker Run we already have your name and you will receive a ticket for the drawings automatically. If you were actually at the event and did not participate in the Poker Run we need your full name so you can get in on the action. We will place all tickets in the pot and the drawing will be supervised by a non-participant to be announced later. You will be notified of the winners on this thread.

Up for grabs are rods (including a custom Don Savage rod), reels, lures and other items. Everything is high quality. The drawing date will be announced here very soon.

Jerry


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

So we had 6 on my boat, 3 of us entered the Poker Run, are you asking for the names of the other 3 people?

Andrew


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yes. Anyone who was there as part of the Toy Run.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

lordbater said:


> So we had 6 on my boat, 3 of us entered the Poker Run, are you asking for the names of the other 3 people?
> 
> Andrew


Unbelievable gesture you did towing those people all the way back to Matty. How long did that take?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bout an hour once we got under way, another 10 minutes to make sure those new restrooms there work correctly and 30 minutes back to the bay..
They were happy for the help, offered money, didn't take it.

guess I could have got it and donated it... 


a


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Right there when you were doing that, that guy in the big pleasure boat maybe 40ft, threw a big wake, took some water over the bow and got some open toys wet A Hole!


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

*Pictures 1*

Jerry,
Sorry to hear them Mercurys couldn't push through the sand bar. If you would have had Yamahas you would have made it. Had a blast can't wait until next year. Pictures attached.


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

*Pictures 2*

Pictures 2


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

*Pictures 3*

Pictures 3


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

*Pictures 4*

Pictures 4


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

*Last Picture*

Last Picture


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Ouch, that hurt!


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*I'll take some blame...*

I'll take some of the heat for Jerry's running aground. He wanted to follow us through the bay and since I was driving it was my choice to run the "old" south channel. I was cruising at 22N when I saw the breakwater. I looked down and the Raymarine said we were dead in the middle of the channel, so I pushed on, trimmed the motors up a little and didn't touch bottom at all. We looked back to see Jerry stalled out right where we just passed. We must have only made it through by inches. When I turned to start the recovery I had a feeling we were going to end up in the same situation, and sure enough when we eased over to him that's what happened. Thank the Lord we found sand not shell. Thanks again for the assistance getting out of there.

Despite what my father says I learned you can't always trust your equipment. I know I ran the same channel last year the way down and back with no problems. Next year I will think twice.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 11, 2009)

*North Channel vs South Channel*

JBahr, I know how you feel, we hit the end of the jetties coming out of POC saw the conditions of the bay and chose to run the north channel. I glad we did, had one of the small bay boats follow my wake to help break up the waves for him plus he had no gps. Great ya'll got off the sand and thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Marsh guys, how about a pic of that home made Firewater!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

- Shine On!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

lordbater said:


> - Shine On!


I saw the devil when I tried that stuff, lol


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've seen ppl shine under the moon with that stuff..

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Looks like you were running a bit shallow with the shine !


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*I Beg To Differ Oh Ye Of Little Faith*



Jbahr said:


> I'll take some of the heat for Jerry's running aground. He wanted to follow us through the bay and since I was driving it was my choice to run the "old" south channel. I was cruising at 22N when I saw the breakwater. I looked down and the Raymarine said we were dead in the middle of the channel, so I pushed on, trimmed the motors up a little and didn't touch bottom at all. We looked back to see Jerry stalled out right where we just passed. We must have only made it through by inches. When I turned to start the recovery I had a feeling we were going to end up in the same situation, and sure enough when we eased over to him that's what happened. Thank the Lord we found sand not shell. Thanks again for the assistance getting out of there.
> 
> Despite what my father says I learned you can't always trust your equipment. I know I ran the same channel last year the way down and back with no problems. Next year I will think twice.


Uughh . . . the reason we made it through the shoal water in the first place was that you were following the chartplotter and were in the channel - same reason why we made it back through the shoal water to get to Jerry. We only got grounded when we left the channel. . . :texasflag


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

buzzard bill said:


> Uughh . . . the reason we made it through the shoal water in the first place was that you were following the chartplotter and were in the channel - same reason why we made it back through the shoal water to get to Jerry. We only got grounded when we left the channel. . . :texasflag


Yes sir, cause I was following the same thing and made it, barely. If it wasnt for the very low tide, Jerry wouldnt have been stuck.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

imagine if he'd been loaded with toys and hit a low tide, we'd still be trying to pull it out..



a


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

All I know is that I draw a little more water than a Panga and a Cat. I slowed down the second I saw the shoal and idled over to where the "main channel" was supposed to be (where Bill crossed) but couldn't find anything deep enough for me to cross. By that time I was grounded. 

Oh well, it wouldn't be the Toy Run if something eventful didn't happen. Certainly not the first time I've stuck a boat on the sand. Hopefully by next year the plotters will have an updated channel or else I'll take the more northern route toward Palacios and then down to POC.

It was fun no matter what little difficulties arose. At least I had a thermos of hot coffee ready when I got back in the boat.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> It was fun no matter what little difficulties arose. At least I had a thermos of hot coffee ready when I got back in the boat.


I sure hope you had some good stuff in that coffee!
has the feeling come back in your legs yet?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

up4mud said:


> I had to post these pics of the guys in the Pathfinder from Friendswood. Whew Hoo what a ride! They looked wet and miserable on the ride home!


it actually was not that bad, once i had her trimmed out right it went well. LOL, we did hear the prop out of the water a few times haha \.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Coast Guard*

They went all out last year. What did they do this year?


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Here they are. Don't ask me how I know, but they don't like beads!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> it actually was not that bad, once i had her trimmed out right it went well. LOL, we did hear the prop out of the water a few times haha \.


I believe you're the one that asked to follow us back Sunday. I don't blame you for giving up and leaving. I won't name any names, but one of our crew had a hard time getting up Sunday morning. So once again, we were the last boat out. Considering what happened to Jerry, that's probably a blessing. Running aground at 50+ mph would have hurt more than our pride.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

*TM has some of there pics*

.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

more


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

more.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

more..


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow the :an4: even attended the event this year


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I guess the camera did find me..

Team Marsh? Gratuitous drinking? Well, I never......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics Team Marsh! You guys are great to have in the Toy Run. Look forward to seeing you guys next year


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever organized a group to run from the south? May be something I would be interested in next year, leave out of Cove Harbor in Rockport or something.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bottom Finder said:


> Has anyone ever organized a group to run from the south? May be something I would be interested in next year, leave out of Cove Harbor in Rockport or something.


There was talk about that. That would be cool to time it right and meet up with the other boats there at the Port O jetties


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I am going to keep this on my radar and possibly organize a group from the south.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful news Bottom Finder. I will PM you the contact details for my crew member and perhaps the two of you can hook-up and do it together. He is out of Corpus and has made the run a few times and wants to start a group down that way.

We tried that several years ago but it fell through due to the organizer getting ill. Please PM or email me and I will assist you all I can.
Jerry


----------

